# Qualities of a Good Show Betta



## Sunset02 (Jan 25, 2015)

I am very fascinated with bettas, and I'm always eager to learn more about them. I know there are betta shows and everyone talks about the IBC's standards for show bettas, So my question is what are those IBC standards? I would love to learn how to critique betta fish! If any of you would help me that would be greatly appreciated, Thanks ahead of time


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

IBC Standards for Bettas are only accessed by IBC Members. You must pay a certain amount of money, in order to become a member, you'll get IBC Standard show information, the betta standards, etc. You can find more information if you go onto the site, here:

http://ibcbettas.org/2012/joinrenew/


----------



## Sunset02 (Jan 25, 2015)

Thanks!


----------



## SusieG (Oct 19, 2015)

I'm a member and I have learned A LOT in a short time, just from the info that they give you once you join, its cheap too!


----------



## haley3k1 (Dec 20, 2015)

I'm trying to learn the ins and outs of show bettas as well and have learned quite a lot just from the internet. The body condition has to be perfect. You'll be faulted if the fish has scars or ripped fins, even miss-shaped scales. The bigger the fault, the bigger the deduction and some faults can even make you flat out disqualified. The fish should also be very lively and show lots of movement. Males have to be at least 1.5 inches long, females 1.25 inches. The fins have to be at least 1/2 the length of the body. They should also be perfectly even with each other. No fin should be longer/shorter than the others. Color is also fairly important. For example, the best solid red colored fish should have little to no iridescence. So if your breeding for a specific color be sure to know what to look for. Be sure your fish is in the right color category. If the fish is in bi-color, but he should really be in the patterned class, he will be majorly faulted or disqualified. Blindness (extremely common in whites and irids) will disqualify you. The rays of the fish should be very straight or at least smoothly curved. 
That's most of the stuff I've learned. That applies to halfmoons though, I'm not sure about other tail types. Obviously fin standards of HMPK's will be a lot different.


----------

